# Junk Cars Models



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Post all models that look weathered , rotten or rust buckets . Lets see what you got


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ill post some pics up this evening for you.


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is something I built a few years back.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS TOPIC IS FULL OF JUNK MODELS ~ THIS BUILDER HAS JUNKIN OUT MODELS DOWN TO AN ART FOURM ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=416963&st=0


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

My 51 fleetline gasser. 2 coats of silver base, red candy, gloss black and all sanded. Yes this car was a pain to paint thats why its now weathered.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

naw man heres some real junk for ya http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435490


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^i dont see no weathered cars in that thread?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2009, 04:25 PM~14829864
> *naw man heres some real junk for ya http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435490
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 20 2009, 02:41 PM~14830026
> *^^^i dont see no weathered cars in that thread?
> *


there not wetherd they are just junk cars


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2009, 05:05 PM~14829623
> *THIS  TOPIC  IS  FULL  OF  JUNK MODELS ~  THIS  BUILDER  HAS  JUNKIN  OUT  MODELS  DOWN  TO  AN  ART  FOURM !
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=416963&st=0
> *


LOL thats F''N funny !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 20 2009, 03:56 PM~14828833
> *Here is something I built a few years back..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i dig the 58 !!!nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2009, 04:25 PM~14829864
> *naw man heres some real junk for ya http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435490
> *


HEY DUMB SHIT ! GET A CLUE AND TRY TO STOP STEALING OTHER PEOPLES JOKES ! 

As much copy cat you do i bet you have never put on a rubber ! YOU JUST KEEP YOUR MOMS USED 1 AND TELL YOUR FRIEND IT'S YOURS ! But you suck the filling out before you show it off !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ha ha very orignal


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2009, 08:56 PM~14832640
> *ha ha very orignal
> *


*AND YOUR FROM IT ! *

10-1 you use the same quote by the end of the week !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry for dip shitten in this topoic so to keep it on topic !




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 16 2009, 11:16 AM~14491984
> *Here's  a  diorama  i  built  back in  2001 also  !  It  was  pretty  fun  build  i  made  a  little  story  with it !  It  was  to  be  about  a  teenage  boy  and  his  frist  car  !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's one that I just acquired from a friend of ours that passed away last month that was a log time member of our HAMS Model Car Club. RIP Jeff Towns!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Aug 20 2009, 08:24 PM~14833650
> *Here's one that I just acquired from a friend of ours that passed away last month that was a log time member of our HAMS Model Car Club.  RIP Jeff Towns!
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass car man. looks like it just got hit by a mudslide or sumthin, lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are some for you. Hope this helps you out.
This is a recent resto rod type build.
























34 Ford
























66 Chevelle Wagon








































49 Merc
































62 Bel Air


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2009, 09:41 PM~14832509
> *HEY  DUMB  SHIT  !    GET  A  CLUE  AND  TRY  TO  STOP  STEALING  OTHER  PEOPLES  JOKES !
> 
> As  much  copy  cat  you  do i bet  you have  never  put  on  a  rubber  !  YOU  JUST  KEEP  YOUR  MOMS    USED  1 AND  TELL YOUR  FRIEND  IT'S  YOURS  !  But  you  suck  the  filling  out  before  you show  it  off !
> *


LOL @ Mini for picking on the 15 year old*waits for Mini's stooges to run back and tell Mini*. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 21 2009, 08:09 AM~14836627
> *LOL @ Mini for picking on the 15 year old*waits for Mini's stooges to run back and tell Mini*.  :biggrin:
> *


I wait for no one to say shit to me ! When i read it my self then i reply ! And i care less how old Carla is or how old you are either ! DIP SHITS RASIED AT ALL AGES ! I see you are on the DIP SHIT TRAIN riding along too !


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2009, 09:23 AM~14836693
> *I  wait  for  no  one  to  say  shit  to  me  !  When  i  read  it  my  self  then  i  reply !  And  i  care  less  how  old  Carla  is  or  how old  you  are  either !  DIP SHITS  RASIED  AT  ALL  AGES  !  I  see  you  are  on  the  DIP  SHIT  TRAIN  riding  along  too !
> *


Mini-I'm the mofo conductor with your ass tied to the tracks in front of me. Full speed ahead-WHOOOOOOO-WHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 21 2009, 08:35 AM~14836753
> *Mini-I'm the mofo conductor with your ass tied to the tracks in front of me.  Full speed ahead-WHOOOOOOO-WHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> *


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

I was waiting for your Seasame Street pictures to pop up. Not to bad I guess. Well honestly I'm kinda disappointed in the black text and bad puncuation.


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

To all posting theyre builds , Theyre all off da chain , extremely detailed I love them . Lets keep posting !!!! Thanks !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Aug 21 2009, 11:28 AM~14837467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, That shit's sweet.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 21 2009, 11:46 AM~14837648
> *Damn, That shit's sweet.
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Aug 20 2009, 01:13 PM~14827155
> *Post all models that look weathered , rotten or rust buckets . Lets see what you got
> *










Rusty Bucket...


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 21 2009, 01:40 PM~14838837
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i have built a couple ''weathered'' rides 
here is my ranchero


























my 58


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> i have built a couple ''weathered'' rides
> here is my ranchero
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: thank you mr seeds 
but if you built one it would just make mine look like garbage :tears:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2009, 03:25 PM~14829864
> *naw man heres some real junk for ya http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435490
> *


:roflmao: your tryin to clown on somebody when you buy most of your cars already done, and when you do TRY to build they are all fucked? :roflmao:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is a pic I got thru LIL; homie Walt Customs built this Diorama. :0 

I think the 64 was featured in a magazine.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 21 2009, 07:23 PM~14843359
> *Here is a pic I got thru LIL; homie Walt Customs built this Diorama.  :0
> 
> I think the 64 was featured in a magazine.
> ...


 :0 DAMN, THAT'S SICK!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 22 2009, 01:33 AM~14845261
> *:0  DAMN, THAT'S SICK!!
> *





yiz zir :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's a link to his thread...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...47684&hl=walter


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 23 2009, 03:38 PM~14854890
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

I wasn't trying but got this look by accident once while 
I sanded down a previous paint job.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

48 Chevy Im workin on


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 13 2009, 09:50 AM~15967272
> *48 Chevy Im workin on
> 
> 
> ...


48 looks sweet james  hurry up n finish it i wanna see it all done bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 13 2009, 12:04 PM~15968178
> *48 looks sweet james   hurry up n finish it i wanna see it all done bro  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Frank. Im gonna try and work on it a bit today.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 13 2009, 12:09 PM~15968212
> *Thanks Frank. Im gonna try and work on it a bit today.
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i dig it :thumbsup: more progress :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 21 2009, 11:01 AM~14841098
> *i have built a couple ''weathered'' rides
> here is my ranchero
> 
> ...


makes me want a ranchero kit :0 badass homie


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 13 2009, 06:24 AM~15966324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is really cool!!! all the builds i here look great! kinda gave me some insperation to try it out! its much earier to fuck up then to make perfect!! lol


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I call this one "street king", the man doesn't care about the appearance its all about whats in the trunk

































this one is for a barn dio one day I might actually finish


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 14 2009, 02:18 AM~15974936
> *I call this one "street king", the man doesn't care about the appearance its all about whats in the trunk
> 
> 
> ...


is the tarp a hand shop towel? kinda looks like some i have?! good idea


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

NICE JUNK :machinegun: :werd: :loco: :x:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

wut about stolen :roflmao:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Bad ass builds to all yall ! 

Its way harder to build a junked - rotten car than a show or street vehicle.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 14 2009, 05:01 AM~15974999
> *is the tarp a hand shop towel? kinda looks like some i have?! good idea
> *


made the mistake of using one of those quilted paper towels, but I have found some nice and smooth towels, just painted with blue acrylic arts paint and dusted with dirt


----------

